# Travel



## Henry (Dec 13, 2017)

In retirement, I have been lucky enough to have traveled to many parts of the world.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2017)

:wave:   Hello  Henry.  Welcome  to the forum.


----------



## jujube (Dec 13, 2017)

Tell us where you have traveled, Henry.  There are quite a few travelers on this forum and we like to talk about our trips.


----------



## Loosey (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome, Henry!  You'll find many others who love to travel here.  Are there places you're eager to return to?  I'd love to spend more time in Prague, but there are so many places I haven't seen.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 13, 2017)

You can guess from my handle that I have traveled a bit.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 15, 2017)

Love to travel.   Love being able to see how the folks live in the part of the world they live in.   Even indulge in the foods they eat.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 22, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Love to travel.   Love being able to see how the folks live in the part of the world they live in.   Even indulge in the foods they eat.



Navigating the different languages can be a challenge.  I found Greek to be the most difficult.  We were surprised and delighted by the number of people in Holland that spoke good English.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 23, 2017)

> ......We were surprised and delighted by the number of people in Holland that spoke good English.



We've encountered Dutch tourists fairly often (not as much as Germans), and we found them, as an anecdotal generality, to have the best English and 'American accent' of any group. I recall hiking several miles (in Canada) with a young Dutch couple who spoke perfect English --- they had a midwest accent and used 50-cent words). We complimented them on their language skills. They told us that where they live, English is taught starting in first grade and it's common for many young Dutch to watch American film or TV shows in English, as a learning tool.  
   Now, if I could only get those Scots to speak English............layful:


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2017)

As a pilot for United, I have flown over 10,000,000 miles. However, I have only been out of the country maybe 7 or 8 times. I did fly (pilot) to Canada one time, but all of my other travel was domesticate and Hawaii. Personally, I have visited: Mexico, Canada, England, France and Germany. I would like to go to Africa and Italy. I would give my eye teeth to take a trip to Africa and go on a photo safari. My wife watches a program on TV called, *"Monsters Inside Me,"* which is about the types of bacteria and bugs that can get into our systems and she saw a show about a person that went on a photo safari to Africa and somehow got a bug in their blood and went into a coma and everything else that happened to that person, so now she has a fear of that happening to her. She told me that if I wanted to go, GO! Well, OK, but I really would like to go with a partner and have even offered to pay the way for a few of my friends with no takers. I really was astonished to learn that no one that I asked was up for a free trip to Africa with me.


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 24, 2018)

I love travel and would like very much to know about your trips


----------

